# My TEHRAN Photos



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

hi, alitezar
you did the thread of your own pix.! very enviable! 



alitezar said:


> ^^ Hi Rafael.


these girls really well know how they could be looking beautiful despite of the institutional control.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Yes, That's true


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

what happens if a veil is removed accidentally in a public space? bc of lets say strong wind?


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

^ Then they'll put it back on. If it is obvious it was an accident no one would care. It happens quite often actually.


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

the scarves of many women in the pics are really far down the neck. Is that allowed? Is there a limit and does someone bother?


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

^Well there is much diversity in the way women dress in Iran. Officially all woman are suppose to "dress in hijab" in public but this isn't specifically defined really and in the past two decades woman have been pushing the limits farther and farther. To answer your question though, it may not be allowed officially but people do it anyways and what is considered appropriate attire usually depends on where you are. For example in Tehran it is commom to see people dressing this way and nobody cares for the most part, but for example in say Qom (the most religious city) people would follow a more stricter dresscode and people who push the limits may be told to fix their attire.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Thank you very much Libra for answering the questions


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

fettekatz said:


> the scarves of many women in the pics are really far down the neck. Is that allowed? Is there a limit and does someone bother?


If it was in governmnet's hands, they will want all women to wear Chador, a black long material that you wrap around yourself since they are sick people but most women except the religous ones of course try to oppose the dress code as much as they can.

Every years as soon as the weather warms up in Tehran governmnet guards or fashion police will go to Tehran's Busy streets and squares and warn women to fic theri veil and in some cases if their veil is not covered enough they arrest them and they have to pay a fine to be freed.

Police fashions are here on and off and not always around therefore you don't need to worry but after a while living in Tehran you'll get a hold of what hours they are around or what squares or streets they might be at, then you can manage to not walk in front of them or cross the other side of the square if your veil is not very well covered.

It sucks but that's the reality in Iran now with this regime and below are some pix of fashion police that are telling women to fix their veils taken from Iranian news agencies.

*Please do not post any politics related posts here as I am posting these pix only for your information. Thank you 
*





































Even while driding they warn some women




























Even guys with weird hair styles or with punk hair cut will be fined or arrested or if you give too much style to your hair











*You can not and should not ever insult the governmnet guards in any way since they throw you in jail for good and bring false excuses that you have harassed them and unfortunately government backs them so much. 

Shame on all of them with these pathetic jobs *

*Again, this is not the everyday life in Tehran they do this once in a while to show people their power and remind them that they should follow the forced & mandatory dress code so don't get panaroid since Tehran can be a fun city to visit and have a good time at despite all these* 

What I love is that after the dress code crack down period finishes all women go back to their fashionable outfit and wear low scarves again. It never works with most persian women. They are very brave and I admire them so much :banana:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

View of Tehran from Niavaran


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

You can see the milad tower to the top left























































Going down the hills


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Along Vali Asr Street

Jame Jam Food Court 










Safaviyeh Shopping Centre, A very beautiful and historic style shopping centre


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Tehran Domestic Airport


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Alexriga (Nov 25, 2007)

I think Iran has great potential. I hope people will be really free someday there because there are already so many open-minded and stylish persians there now


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Amen to that


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Darrus, a very peaceful and nice neighborhood


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Orange Juice street vendors










Ferdowsi Square. Ferdowsi was a very famous Persian poet.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi all,

These are pix from my this summers trip to Tehran. Enjoy :cheers:

Arriving at Tehran's International


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

The City




























Near Saei Park taking a walk in Vali Asr Street, The longest and one of the most beautiful Streets in Tehran


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More please...


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Vali Asr Square


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Tehran Metro


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Safaviyeh Bazar


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Mellat Park


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

A small zoo in the park


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

A cinema behind the park. Almost completed


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

City Theatre in Central Tehran


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Tehran Metro


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Tirajeh Shopping Mall in west of Tehran. A huge mall with about 300 + shops but right now is early morning around 10 a.m. and it's not very corwded and gets packed in the afternnon and is open from 10 a.m. to 11 p.m. daily.














































Persian singers posters


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

This is the final set of pix that I took


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Now coming back in Tehran's International

The busiest time in Tehran's Int Aiport is from 10 pm to 5 am and I just got there at 6 am and by then most flights had departed such as KLM, Alitalia, Lufthansa, Austrian etc and in the morning most of the Iran Air flights operate.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Passport Control


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't know why our plane was not linked with air bridge so we had to take the bus.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

For more pix of Tehran feel free to visit my thread in my signtaure


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! I didn't know Teheran was such a modern city. And it looks much more 'western' and much cleaner than Damascus, Amman or Aleppo.
The girls look very beautiful 
In Syria we met a lot of Iranian people and they were very friendly and spoke English to us. The Iranian women were more 'open minded' then the Syrian ones.
Is there a kind of old town in Theran? And an old Souq?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ Hi,

Thanks for your kind comment. Tehran is not that historic like Damascus or other historic cities and is more modern but other cities in Iran are very historic and nice, such as Isfahan, Shiraz, Yazd etc.

In my signature is a huge thread about Tehran and Tehran has an old district, which is located in the center of Tehran towards the south.
You can see it's pictures in my signature.

I really hope that I get to visit Damascus one day too.

Thanks


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

How often do you get a chance to go home to Tehran? I imagine it is quite an expensive flight, is it?


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

^^ There hasn't been a set routine for me going back home, sometimes each 5 years, sometimes once a year, it depends if I can go 

Price from Toronto is very expensive stating from $ 1600 from T.O. (but flying anywhere is very exoensiove from Toronto).
From New York or L.A it can be $1300 start in high season, I don't know why T.O. is so expensive.


----------

